# Airdam Clutches



## Cody

How much are a set of Airdam clutches for a Outty 800?


----------



## filthyredneck

PM sent


----------



## Polaris425

ALOT. lol I know the primary's are like $800 for the commander.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Best deal I have found on them are at Performance ATV. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Brute650i

Qsc has a primary clutch available now for the commander and I'm not sure about the outty. Give them a look and let me know if your interested.


----------



## JPs300

The CVTech alone is $800, if you go with the 2ndary machining, helix swap & spring its right at $1k total. 

QSC does indeed have a clutch for them; I have heard theirs is more tune-able than the CVTech, but not sure if it's as well set "out of the box" as what Adam does with his CVTech conversion.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

They are expensive but man do they turn a bike into a monster! A guy in our group has the primary and just recently got the STM secondary and let me tell you that thing is nothing short of impressive. I will be purchasing one for my 850 in the near furture. It is an expensive mod but well worth it!


----------



## JPs300

^ agreed. My bud's XMR was a killer bike in the first place, it's a complete animal now and he's already got twice the hours on a belt that he ever got before.


----------



## bowhuntr

QSC installed a fully adjustable clutch in a buddys outty 650 at mud nats....Alls I gotta say is WOW....it turned his machine around. 

Adam installed it there Thursday morning and 3 of sat there asking him questions the whole time he installed it and tuned the clutch. He was extremely knowledgeable and polite...And nothing went untouched...He took the cover off 8 times until he was completely happy with how it acted. I was beyond impressed, price was a jaw dropper but it changed the whole bike.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

I just bought one of these bad boys for my 850. I should have it in this coming Thursday if everything goes good. Looking forward to seeing how it does in the sportsman!


----------



## supermanjrp

I would go with the qsc primary. A lot better customer service and better product. The price is $850 for the primary.


----------



## 601xmr12

This is my debate to but I wanted to keep my money local if I could. The xmr is too long for the stock clutching to help it wheelie. I'm wanting to do it all primary stm secondary springs helix the works. Tried to give them an email guess I'll have to give them a call.


----------



## JPs300

I'm going to try the QSC myself. - The CVTech & machined secondary in my bud's XMR is nothing short of amazing vs stock clutching, but I've grown tired of trying to work around Airdam's customer service.


----------



## 601xmr12

Me to and I know one of ///Airdams right hand man no gonna say any names but this is why i have now decided to go with QSC better customer service and seems to be a better product. What's sad is that I'm a local for Airdam.


----------



## Polaris425

^ If you are local then you know them Like I do. I wouldnt send anything of mine there either.


----------



## 601xmr12

You sir have taken the words outta my mouth lol.


----------



## Brute650i

If your looking into qsc give me a shout. I am a dealer for their products.


----------



## JPs300

^ good to know, will be in touch when the time comes. - need that clutch to properly sling the tires you sold me


----------



## Brute650i

I hear ya Them tires are absolute beast.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Whats so bad about air dam clutches may i ask? I was looking at doing this to my king to eleminate the wet clutch


----------



## swampthing

His customer service has returned to it's original state of incredibly poor. QSC makes a better clutch anyway IMHO


----------



## JPs300

I haven't yet run or been involved with a bike running a QSC, but all the reviews have them at least on par with one another, and with Airdam's customer service being as poor as it is I would rather spend my money elsewhere. 

In our crew we have several bikes running airdam machining, my bud has the CVTech in his XMR, and I had his WCD/CVTech in my kitty. - Have been very happy with their performance, but the CS has just been too lacking to continue to spend money with him. 




If Airdam truly is as busy as he says he is, there's no reason he can't hire a knowledgeable person as a "shop manager' to deal with the phone/email & keep track of lead times. - Many small companies have failed due to the owner/operator trying to take too much of the work load on by themselves, he is headed that way fast. He has a great product & it is in demand, but he isn't managing the business well.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

I can't find any pricing on airdam clutches. How much is a cvtech primary and stm secondary? How about the machined secondary?

For a 2012 outty 1k


----------



## JPs300

Primary by itself is $800. IIRC secondary maching is around $100. - I haven't looked at the STM secondary but running the math of the people who have purchased the two as a package it would seem it's around $800 as well. 


The QSC primary is $820, & comes with extra weights so it can be changed at a later date should you need w/o ordering more parts.


----------



## CanAmChris

Stm Secondary is about 550-600 depending on who you call.

Buy the QSC you wont forget it..


----------



## CanAmChris

Only regret I have with mine is the front end wont stay anywhere near the ground, but then again thats not really a regret


----------



## filthyredneck

^ lol I have that same problem....it's not as bad with 31s as it was with 29.5s, but it still gets a bit wild sometimes.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wc4life21

tryed to get an airdam ordered over 2 months ago and never even heard a word from them. I told them everything i wanted and left my email and number. All i needed to do is know where to send the money! now its getting close to mud nats and i might just go with a QSC clutch kit since QSC doesnt make a machined primary for my polaris 850! Im way upset with airdam, but my wallet is happy!


----------



## filthyredneck

^Bypass AirDam....call Performance ATV, they sell his clutches and I don't think theres really much difference in price.


----------



## wc4life21

ok ill give them a try. thanks


----------



## kirkland

wc4life21 said:


> ok ill give them a try. thanks


Did you use the contact us thing on his website ? I used it first and had no response, then sent him an email directly and he got back with me.. Not gonna deny the process of ordering took a bit but I hate bothering people after hours and when you work 12s and your work has a no tolerance cell phone policy i couldn't just call him so I had to rely on email which drew the process of ordering out over a week (but I felt that was part my fault) in the end tho he came thru and is very knowledgable on clutching


----------



## JPs300

wc4life21 said:


> tryed to get an airdam ordered over 2 months ago and never even heard a word from them. I told them everything i wanted and left my email and number. All i needed to do is know where to send the money! now its getting close to mud nats and i might just go with a QSC clutch kit since QSC doesnt make a machined primary for my polaris 850! Im way upset with airdam, but my wallet is happy!


I wouldn't waste the money putting a CVTech on the popo. - Think about it, the can-am guys switch to the CVTech *OR the clutch you already have*, and get the same results. 

Talk to Adam @ QSC and see if he offers any machine work on them and/or what he'd reccomend for your set-up.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Not very knowledgeable on clutching. Does the QSC clutching suppose to help out for an overall range or is it specific (lowend torque, higher topend) ? Few of the youtube videos i've watch seems like clutching really wakes up these canams (as if they aren't fast enough already ha)


----------



## JPs300

The QSC primary is similar to the CVtech primary (in price & performance). Both are a fixed sheeve design which eliminates the flaw in the factory primary, and both also have a smaller one-way bearing which enables a low take-off ratio than the stock clutch.


----------



## jrpro130

I can vouch for qsc. Great guys and let me tell you I don't ever wanna ride with stock clutch. ///airdam does great work and he has been posting on hl forum but he is in and out as far as customer service. Hard to get a hold of at times


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Beachcruiser

I'll be looking into a new primary soon enough. Noticed when I get the gade in a bind and hammer on the throttle it just smokes the belt. Probably need to replace the belt and possibly do some maintenance (if applicable) to the clutching. In the mean time while i save some coin for the QSC


----------



## mwilkins

Reached out to Airdam via phone, email and submission from their web page. Never received any response. Was ready to order a primary. Ended up talking with Adam at QSC. They answered the phone first time I called them. End result........ spent my money with QSC. Customer service these days is equally as important as the quality of the product.


----------

